# Muzzleloaders



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have hunted with a muzzleloader versus a shotgun for the last 8-9 years for all of my gun hunting. They suit my needs and the area where I hunt much better than a shotgun.

How many others prefer to use their muzzleloaders during the regular gun season?

Last year we discussed getting together this fall to shoot our muzzleloaders in preperation for the gun season and to maybe provide some assistance to new shooters to the sport. Maybe we can make it happen this fall. Anybody interested?

Kim


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I love my muzzleloader CVA MAG BOLT. I'm thinking of getting the break down model . What about easy clean pellets 50 Cal?

Never get my shotgun out unless rabbit or upland birds.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I take my Shotgun, but after getting my in-line I use it 70% of the time. Lots more fun.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim and Dale ... I would be interested in a get to geather..... I had a Thompson Center Hawkings (50 cal) that I shot with for the last few year and I will be moving to an inline. Im also up for some good names.. I was thinking a TC Black Diamond. Anyone own one of these?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Mikey , save yourself some $$$ and buy a traditions . They are a very nice fire arm for the money . A get together would be alsome ! i just hope that it is on a day that I am not working


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey there Phil.... Whats been goin on . Yeah we'll have to get togeather for a couple hunting days again this year. I think Im going to look into getting one of those climbing treestands this year. Im not quite sure though. I've become so accustomed to ground hunting I dont know if I could sit in a tree that long


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I switched over 5 seasons ago. Still own & shoot deer shotgun, but haven't hunted with it since. I'm interested depending on location and timing of course.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a Knight muzzleloader 2 years ago. I hunted muzzleloader season my first year for one day and never got to take a shot. Last year I filled 2 deer tags by lunch on day 2 of gun season with my shotgun so I never even shot the muzzleloader. I really like my shotgun and its accuracy. I need to fire the Knight more before I could make a honest decision. I've only shot it to sight it in.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ncraft150,

I have 4 shotguns with rifled barrels, with scopes, for shooting slugs that are very accurate. However they all pale in comparison to the accuracy, range, and energy of the muzzleloaders that I hunt with most of the time.

What kind of Knight did you purchase? I have a Mk-85 with a blued barrel and a Grand american with a stainless barrel. Both of these guns are sub 1-1/2" groups at 100 yds. My shotguns are pretty close, around 3-4", to that at 100 yds but really lose thier energy very quickly at any longer yardages. The retained energy is really pretty simple math, a process of weight x velocity. If you hunt in areas where longer shots will never be required or desireable a good shotgun will do anything a muzzleloader will do, it's only the longer shots where the big differences becomes so easy to see and appreciate.

Kim


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought the muzzleloader to add to my arsenal and because I've heard how awesome they are. There is no doubt how accurate it is. As far a distance I have not experienced that yet. I just need to shoot it more. Confidence is the key in everything you do. Right now my confidence is in my shotgun. I'm sure the more I shoot the muzzleloader that may change.


----------

